# Posting a note on the headrest



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

I read on here about someone who posted a paper note on the back of their headrest and I'd like to do that but I can't get tape to stick to my leather headrest. I want to post a list of things available to pax like water, candy, hand sanitizer, etc. What the heck do I use to post printer paper to my headrest?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I predict at least 12 non-sensible answers to this entirely legitimate and honorable question.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Starting a Trend of Sticking Things to your car seats will NOT END WELL !

*( did i make the "12" ? )

THINK about it . . . . .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Starting a Trend of Sticking Things to your car seats will NOT END WELL !
> 
> *( did i make the "12" ? )
> 
> THINK about it . . . . .


No, the bar is set considerably lower than that. The first contender is sure to be along soon.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

It might look janky but use string to tie to the metal posts. Leather can absorb sticky stuff, don’t stick anything to it. You can also tape whatever you want to the pax side rear window. Don’t tape anything to driver’s side rear window; you’ll use that window at guard gates.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Then
They will start travelling with sticky pads.
Leaving " notes" to each other . . .

" Kick the seat. They like it"
" slam door if ride was good"

Passengers are DEVIANTS !

Their Resources Must be Limited !

No Telling WHERE this could lead !


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

Why would you give bottles of water?
When you go to a restaurant and ask for water ,they give you free tap water. If you ask for a bottle of water they will charge you for it. Why give a pax a free drink when he will probably not even tip you..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

For the Sake of Uber Drivers EVERYWHERE
please Reconsider !


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Here are a couple of pics from the internet showing how other drivers have attached signage.















Shoestrings will work perfectly.

You can just have your sign laminated and punch the required holes for the string in it with a hole punch - which should be available where you have the sign laminated.


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

It can be really hot here and pax are thankful for it. I don't have to get a tip to want to give good service. The water I buy is 12.5 cents each. No big deal.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Signs are tacky looking. 

Out of curiosity how often are you being tipped?


----------



## FinerThings (Aug 13, 2018)

Not very, which is baffling because I get such good remarks and reviews. The water doesn't help tips. I just feel good when I give a hot, thirsty person a bottle of water.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Use staples


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

If you read the forums here you'll find that most of us have had poor results from signs, as well as such amenities as water/gum/mints.


----------



## Car Sick (Jul 18, 2018)

The only sign I use is one that says audio and video recording may be in progress. The drunk college kids behave better I've noticed.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

FinerThings said:


> It can be really hot here and pax are thankful for it. I don't have to get a tip to want to give good service. The water I buy is 12.5 cents each. No big deal.


I wonder how many free water bottles you will be passing out after you've been baselessly 1 starred and puked on a few times


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Waste of time, energy and money., perhaps cold beer and sport video sreaming will get you 5* from most guys.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

You seem like a kind and gentle person who does not deserve the vomit, urine, blood, sodas and various other fluid disasters coming your way.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

The only sign u should ever use is one saying "Gratuities are greatly appreciated and make up a large portion of a drivers income." Trust me you will thank me later. We do this job for 1 reason, to make money.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Posting a sign is overkill. Are your giveaways hidden? Are they not within easy pax reach? 

If your intent is just to be a nice, generous person; why advertise your goodwill with a sign? 

Obviously your largess is a means to an end. Some pax may be offended by this ruse. "Hey y'all look at all this cool free crap I'M providing. And I don't even expect nothing in return. Ain't I precious!"


----------

